# Looking For Beginner Rod Wrapping Tools



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Im looking to try my hand at wrapping some rods, is there anyone out there that has a wrapper and drier set up that you have laying around, maybe something you've advanced from or what not? Doesn't need to be fancy, just something to get started.
Thanks!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I think I have what you want.get hold of me so we can talk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Anything else you need- look up mud hole
http://www.mudhole.com


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Jim- you don't have a power wrapper you are looking to part with do you?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

its an inexpensive beginners hand wrapper.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm interested in learning about building custom surf rods. Where does one begin? Can anyone suggest helpful websites?


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

I watched videos on YouTube just google rod wrapping and rod building. I ordered a flexcoat "small business startup kit" from hook and tackle. They had it cheaper than anyone else and it was sent quickly. Other supplies I got from mud hole. Finished my first complete custom from blank rod last night. Took around 7 hours but it was easy. Just time consuming.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks nice! I like the simple wrap- nothing fancy. How does the whole thing look completed?


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks great, tom! This looks like it would be fun.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I used to make rods, and enjoyed the process. The rods I made looked pretty good, and functioned well. After the glow wore off, I realized that I could buy a nice rod off the rack cheaper than the parts cost to build a similar rod. I made my basic rod building tools, and now use them to repair my damaged rods.
If you need something to keep your mind and hands busy, build a few rods. OR use that time to go fishing. Don't build rods to save money.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Looks nice! I like the simple wrap- nothing fancy. How does the whole thing look completed?


It turned out great. Looks much better than most rods I have purchased. For a first rod I couldn't be happier. Now if it catches fish I'll be ecstatic. I'll let it cute another couple days and test it out.

I just wrapped gray thread with a trim band at each eye and a thick trim band alternating gray and blue metallic where the EVA foregrip starts. I also ordered another and better blank that I plan to start this week. I want to wrap five or six then I'm gonna build a new shark rod


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Buckyt said:


> I used to make rods, and enjoyed the process. The rods I made looked pretty good, and functioned well. After the glow wore off, I realized that I could buy a nice rod off the rack cheaper than the parts cost to build a similar rod. I made my basic rod building tools, and now use them to repair my damaged rods. If you need something to keep your mind and hands busy, build a few rods. OR use that time to go fishing. Don't build rods to save money.


That depends on where you get your blanks. If you find someone that can sell them to you at wholesale prices you can save a good bit. But it's more about catching fish with a rod you build yourself to me than saving money.


----------

